# [FIOCCO AZZURRO] Un piccolo Linuxaro in più..

## ElDios

Ieri, domenica 26/06/2005, alle ore 14.28 nasce il piccolo Giulio, figlio di Lele (Emanuele - ElDios). Mamma Sonia ha profuso tutte le proprie energie per creare questo bambino alle stato dell'arte che già si fa amare con mille piccole smorfiette..

2,710 Kg di felicità sublime vi salutano dal lettino e ci auguriamo di trovarsi tutti, tra qualche anno, su un bel forum.  :Laughing: 

Intanto vorrei trasmettere a tutti l'immensa felicità che ripaga gli sforzi fatti, che diventano inesistenti quando si guarda il proprio bimbo in viso. Procreate procreate procreate!!!  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti quelli che mi han accompagnato e sorriso durante la stupenda attesa del piccolo, nuovo, strepitoso Linuxaro!  :Cool: 

Lele

----------

## emix

Auguroni!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## IlGab

Un bimbo è una delle cose più splendide e affascinanti.

Sono molto contento per te . AUGURONI !!!!  :Surprised: 

----------

## lavish

AUGURI!!!

 :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Procreate procreate procreate

 (vado subito a procreare...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## randomaze

Auguroni a tutti e tre  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Intanto vorrei trasmettere a tutti l'immensa felicità che ripaga gli sforzi fatti, che diventano inesistenti quando si guarda il proprio bimbo in viso. 

 

Auguri!!!

----------

## mrfree

A U G U R I !!!

Certo che lo educherai insegnando lui i principi fodamentali della libertà, della convivenza e del ... Free Software  :Very Happy: 

----------

## masterbrian

Complimenti al nuovo arrivato e soprattutto alla mamma e al papa'!  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

come PAPA' posso solo dire:

VIVISSIMI COMPLIMENTI ALLA MAMMA, AL PAPA' E A GIULIO  :Smile: 

Credimi che è la cosa più bella che ti potesse accadere nella vita.

Veramente non so come esprimere questi sentimenti a parole.

ma hai gia' modo di toccarli....

Ancora Complimenti!  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

complimentoni anche da parte mia!!

chissà che emozioni e quante nuove esperienze con un neonato in casa!!  :Smile: 

tanti auguroni!!!!

----------

## AlterX

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Ieri, domenica 26/06/2005, alle ore 14.28 nasce il piccolo Giulio, figlio di Lele (Emanuele - ElDios). Mamma Sonia ha profuso tutte le proprie energie per creare questo bambino alle stato dell'arte che già si fa amare con mille piccole smorfiette..
> 
> 2,710 Kg di felicità sublime vi salutano dal lettino e ci auguriamo di trovarsi tutti, tra qualche anno, su un bel forum. 
> 
> Intanto vorrei trasmettere a tutti l'immensa felicità che ripaga gli sforzi fatti, che diventano inesistenti quando si guarda il proprio bimbo in viso. Procreate procreate procreate!!! 
> ...

 

T a N t I    a U g U r I!!!

----------

## Gyrus

1000 Auguri  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Grazie 1000000 a tutti quanti, il mio piccolo Tuxino di peluche è già pronto e non tarderà a migrare dalla scrivania alla culla.. non tarderanno le foto, ve l'assicuro...  :Razz: 

----------

## GianX

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Grazie 1000000 a tutti quanti, il mio piccolo Tuxino di peluche è già pronto e non tarderà a migrare dalla scrivania alla culla.. non tarderanno le foto, ve l'assicuro... 

 

ehehe auguroni, io sono papa' da 4 mesi e ti capisco...quando piange e si agita lo siedo sulle mie ginocchia davanti a gentoo , si calma quasi immediatante anche se per pochi minuti, in caso di problemi prova  :Very Happy: 

P.S: non funziona per le coliche  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## ricci

Tanti Tanti Auguri!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

WOW FELICITA'!! 

E' dal LWE che teniamo il calendario sott'occhio (ElDios vedi la sezione Off-Topic nel forum dei gechi).  

Salutami tanto Sonia, e dille che e' stata bravissima.

Si le fotoooooo

----------

## flocchini

eheheh chebbello auguri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

augurissimi, penso che tu abbia vissuto il momento piu bello della vita!

auguri ancora!

----------

## pava_rulez

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Ieri, domenica 26/06/2005...   ...Procreate procreate procreate!!! 
> 
> Lele

 

Procreare adesso non è il caso, cmq non faccio fatica a credere che non possa esistere niente di + bello del sorriso del proprio bimbo. Auguroni!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## ballero

Auguroni anche da parte mia   :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Auguri e complimenti a tutti e tre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thewally

Whe !!! Tanti auguri  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

[mode tifo on] FOTO! FOTO! FOTO! [mode tifo off]

mi associo a tutti gli altri con gli auguri! cavolo! il tempo passa! devo darmi una mossa anch'io!  :Confused: 

----------

## silian87

Auguri!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Procreate procreate procreate!!! 
> 
> 

 

L'istat dice che finalmente per la prima volta dal 1992 siamo in maggioranza di nati rispetto i morti  :Laughing: 

----------

## guerro

 :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  T A N T I S S I M I :Exclamation:  :Exclamation: 

 :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  A U G U R I :Exclamation:  :Exclamation: 

 :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  A  :Exclamation:  :Exclamation: 

 :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  T U T T I  :Exclamation:  :Exclamation: 

 :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  E  :Exclamation:  :Exclamation: 

 :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  T R E  :Exclamation:  :Exclamation: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jikko

Auguroni per il nuovo nato

----------

## bld

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Ieri, domenica 26/06/2005, alle ore 14.28 nasce il piccolo Giulio, figlio di Lele (Emanuele - ElDios). Mamma Sonia ha profuso tutte le proprie energie per creare questo bambino alle stato dell'arte che giï¿½ si fa amare con mille piccole smorfiette..
> 
> 2,710 Kg di felicitï¿½ sublime vi salutano dal lettino e ci auguriamo di trovarsi tutti, tra qualche anno, su un bel forum. 
> 
> Intanto vorrei trasmettere a tutti l'immensa felicitï¿½ che ripaga gli sforzi fatti, che diventano inesistenti quando si guarda il proprio bimbo in viso. Procreate procreate procreate!!! 
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Auguri anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fat_penguin

Auguri e complimenti!!

... io sono papa' da un paio di mesi e non sono mai stato cosi felice!

byebye

fat_penguin

PS: insisto perche la prima parola che dica sia "kernel" ... mi moglie mi vuole uccidere...

----------

## Lucacri

Augurissimi!!!!!!

@fat_penguin: ehehe se riesci a fargliela dire, registralo perche diventerà la nostra mascotte insieme a Giulio  :Smile: 

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Veramente tanti AUGURI!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fat_penguin

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> Augurissimi!!!!!!
> 
> @fat_penguin: ehehe se riesci a fargliela dire, registralo perche diventerà la nostra mascotte insieme a Giulio 

 

Se riesco a fargliela dire prima di "mamma" ... sono un uomo morto!

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tanti auguri ElDios, fai i complimenti a Sonia e al piccolo giulio  :Very Happy: 

Son davvero felice per voi  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## comio

Auguroni anche da parte mia!

ciao

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Auguroniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Deve essere una sensazione di felicità immensa ....

ah, auguri pure alla mamma ...

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Aguroni anche da parte mia!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vento

auguri vecio

----------

## BlueInGreen

Che dire.... evviva!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Auguri!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## knefas

Quando ho letto 2,7 Kg ho pensato fosse un laptop...devo essere fuso!  :Cool: 

Augurissimi!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Auguroni ...... e mi sa tanto che la notte ti ritroverai con il biberon in mano invece del mouse  :Wink: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: insisto perche la prima parola che dica sia "kernel" ... 

 

AHAHAHAHA ILLUSO  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

>  *fat_penguin wrote:*   
> 
> PS: insisto perche la prima parola che dica sia "kernel" ...  
> 
> AHAHAHAHA ILLUSO  

 

La mia piccola che ha 2 anni, quando vede la figura di un pinguino lo chiama Linuxex .......

----------

## xchris

il mio piccolo Giovanni fin da piccolo si dilettava in DDOS.

Mi spegneva il server (in sala)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

Mi oppongo assolutamente: la prima parola deve essere Libertà... anzi Free as in Freedom  :Wink: 

... e buone notti bianche, neh  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Spacerabbit

aihme' sono solidale con le vostre compagne: vedremo chi vincera', se la ricca e invitante tettona piena di pappa, o lo stimatissimo kernel: non valgono cose tipo "nel", "kel", "kene" o robe simili....la parola deve essere pronunciata completa e comprensibile...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xchris

non se ne parla proprio...

la tetta è la tetta  :Smile: 

(ed e' bene che sia cosi')

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> il mio piccolo Giovanni fin da piccolo si dilettava in DDOS.
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Fagli Conoscere Zio Stallman... vedrai.. dopo esce con le lacrime agli occhi dicendo "gnu/linux"  :Laughing: 

----------

## morellik

Ciao ragazzi,

è molto OT ma volevo farvi partecipi di un evento per me eccezionale,

la nascita del mio primo figlio Niccolò che diverrà sicuramente un nuovo

gentooniano   :Razz: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## RexRocker

urca!!! Congratulazioni!!! Mi pare che tu non sia il primo  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche da parte mia... veramente tante congratulazioni! è bello sapere che ALTRI si danno da fare... mentre noi rimaniamo ancora legati al nido familiare. l'importante è titarlo su bene adesso... perciò: "basta smanettare davanti al computer!"

----------

## PboY

Auguri!!! aspetteremo il primo post   :Laughing: 

----------

## jikko

auguri, a quando un bel sigaro ;P ?

----------

## Peach

yeah  :Cool: 

congratulazioni! felicitazioni! e tutte le parole belle che finiscono per ~zioni!

----------

## comio

devo dire che siamo prolifici  :Very Happy: 

auguri anche alla mamma che ha fatto la parte dura del lavoro.

Il piccolo com'è?

ciao!

----------

## SilverXXX

Auguroni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

tanti auguri anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

Bella lì!

ma hai messo quello da sorgenti oppure il -bin?

se hai optato per i sorgenti, allora complimenti alla mamma per l'emerge...

p.s. Auguri!

----------

## Yoghi

Auguroni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Auguroni anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: Ho fatto il merge con questo Thread in modo che tutti i lieti eventi legati alle nascite possano essere annunciati qui  :Very Happy: .

Lo so che potevo lasciare perdere lo spirito di mod per questa notizia   :Wink:  ma che ci volete fare.

----------

## xchris

tantissimi complimenti a tutti e 3  :Wink: 

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

evviva evviva!

Complimentoni!

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

> è molto OT ma volevo farvi partecipi di un evento per me eccezionale,
> 
> la nascita del mio primo figlio Niccolò che diverrà sicuramente un nuovo
> 
> gentooniano  

 

Grande morellik! Ci si sente poco, ma quando ci si sente lasci il segno! Complimenti vivissimi a tutta la famiglia, con un augurio particolare per il "piccoletto"  :Wink: 

/me che ora ha capito perchè ci si sente poco... mica fesso il morellik  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti e Auguri al piccolo, alla mamma ed anche a te  :Very Happy: 

//a quando il progetto GentooBaby: il liveCD a prova di BEBE con applicazioni educative ed il supporto da Chicco, Teletubbies & altri  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## morellik

Grazie a tutti ragazzi,

il pupetto era in formato sorgente tar.bz2. Ma una volta scompattato e compilato 

si è presentato con i suoi bei 3 chiletti   :Razz: 

La mamma Serena ha fatto un lavoro incredibile con i vari USE per creare un

pezzettino meraviglioso.

morellik

----------

## Raffo

auguri   :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

Tantissimi auguri anche da parte mia!  :Very Happy: 

ragazzi, queste sono le cose belle della vita!  (emh... a tempo debito però ;P)

see ya@all

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

> il pupetto era in formato sorgente tar.bz2. Ma una volta scompattato e compilato 
> 
> si è presentato con i suoi bei 3 chiletti  
> 
> La mamma Serena ha fatto un lavoro incredibile con i vari USE per creare un
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Sinceri auguri a tutti e tre  :Very Happy: 

ehi, ti sei dimenticato di mettere il fiocco azzurro su www.gentoo.it  :Razz: 

----------

## Opossum

Veramente tanti auguri!!!!!

Posso solo immaginare la gioia che si prova a diventare padre!!!!!

Ma mi raccomando, tiello ben lontano da Win    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thewally

Ragazzi andateci piano... che conigli!!!

Complimenti   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SMiL3

mi unisco agli AUGURI a tutti!

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> insisto perche la prima parola che dica sia "kernel" ... mi moglie mi vuole uccidere...

 

lol, e quando piange non fa ancora GNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU GNUUUUUUUUUUUU ?

ciao  :Laughing: 

----------

## morellik

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ehi, ti sei dimenticato di mettere il fiocco azzurro su www.gentoo.it 

 

Hai ragione. Lo metto subito   :Razz: 

morellik

----------

## akiross

***Auguri!

Deheh spero che comprerai ogni sorta di peluche a forma di pinguino e glieli metterai nella culla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

meglio tardi che mai..... AUGURONI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Complimentoni !!!

E poi c'è chi dice che la community linux non cresce....   :Laughing: 

Tanti tanti tanti auguri   :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Da neo-padre a neo-padre, COMPLIMENTONI Morellik!!!

Naturalmente *immodestia on* se hai bisogno di qualche consiglio o vuoi semplicemente scambiare qualche parola con chi è avanti di 3 mesi, sai chi chiamare!!*immodestia off*

Scherzi a parte da Geentoniano a Gentooniano magari ci si capisce di più... 

Un abbraccione e un grande augurio a tutti e tre da tutti e tre!

El Dios, Nimby, il piccolo Julius

PS:prenditi il mio ICQ così facciamo gli cambi culturali famiglia-famiglia!

----------

## luna80

tanti auguroni anche da parte mia, mi raccomando non tardare troppo a metterlo davanti ad una linux box!

beh che dire,...io faccio gli auguri a tutti e nel mentre fantastico su quel giorno che toccherà a me   :Very Happy: ...ma per ora è presto, in ogni caso credo che non riesco a neppure ad immaginare l'emozione che si prova, dev'essere un sentimento indescrivibile.

felicitazioni!!

----------

## comio

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> tanti auguroni anche da parte mia, mi raccomando non tardare troppo a metterlo davanti ad una linux box!
> 
> 

 

io sarei per i giocattoli  :Very Happy:  altrimenti si rovinano già da subito  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## luna80

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io sarei per i giocattoli  altrimenti si rovinano già da subito 
> 
> 

 

si rovinano se vengono messi davanti a win!!!

scherti a parte...son completamente daccordo con te, finchè possono meglio se i bimbi continuano a giocare con bambole e automobiline!

----------

